# Calcular potencia obtenible de un transistor



## teknosrp (Jun 26, 2016)

Hola

¿Como se puede calcular la potencia que se puede sacar de un transistor a partir de los datos del datasheet y los de la etapa que se esta construyendo? 
Normalmente viene indicado en el esquema los transistores a utilizar, pero cuando no se consiguen los mismos surge la duda de cuantos colocar.

Como elemplo, podemos tomar el D209L, muy habitual en fuentes de PC.
http://radiolux.com.ua/files/pdf/D209L.pdf

Y como etapa, esta sacada del post de amplificadores 741 (adjunta)

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 26, 2016)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...dio-tabla-tension-vs-potencia-posible-135697/


----------



## teknosrp (Jun 26, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...dio-tabla-tension-vs-potencia-posible-135697/



Hola

La tabla esa ya la conocia. El problema no es calcular la potencia de salida, sino como calcular la cantidad de transistores necesarios por rama en base a sus características para manejar esa potencia sin que se quemen o gastar de mas.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 26, 2016)

Con la tensión de fuente y la impedancia de carga del amplificador calculas la máxima potencia posible
Con la máxima potencia calculas la corriente necesaria para lograr esa potencia
Con la tensión de la rama, la corriente y la curva SOA del transistor (Datasheet) calculas cuantos transistores necesitas.


----------



## mauriciodj (Oct 10, 2017)

Hola, tengo algunas dudas con respecto a este tema, por lo que entiendo el cálculo para determinar la cantidad de transistores de salida a utilizar es por ejemplo el siguiente:

- Quiero armar un amplificador cuya alimentación es de 90+90 Vdc, y quiero que trabaje a 4 ohm, por lo tanto miro la tabla de tensión/potencia y redondeando determino una potencia de 800W.

- Para calcular la corriente eficaz utilizo el valor de la potencia y la tensión eficaz.

      Irms = 800W / (90V x 0,7) = 12,7 A

- Miro el gráfico de SOA del transistor a utilizar, en este caso el mj21194, y veo que para Vce=90V a cada transistor le podemos exigir una corriente de 2,5 Amper.

- Por ultimo para determinar la cantidad de transistores divido la corriente eficaz calculada por la corriente que soporta cada transistor.

     Cant-transistores = 12,7 (Arms) / 2,5 (A/transistor) = 5,08 (transistores)

Por lo tanto utilizo 6 transistores.

Aquí tengo una duda. Son 6 transistores por rama o en total (3 por cada rama)?

Yo creo que son 3 por cada rama, ya que los transistores de cada rama solo disipan potencia la mitad del tiempo. Si me pueden aclarar esto o algo en lo que le haya pifiado en el cálculo se los agradezco… 

Saludos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2017)

Te falta además calcular el derating . . .  los transistores calientes = menos Amperes 

Leete éste tema , generoso aporte de Cacho San  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-19480/


----------



## mauriciodj (Oct 11, 2017)

Gracias DOSMETROS por responder. He leído ese tutorial de Cacho de cálculo de disipadores y me ha sido muy útil, lo utilicé para calcular el disipador para un transistor de una fuente de alimentación regulada. Pero en este caso, el dato power derating (que de hecho no lo encuentro en el datasheet del mj21194) no se utiliza para el cálculo del/los disipadores?, o también interviene en el cálculo de la cantidad de transistores a utilizar?... gracias.

Saludos!.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2017)

Si , digamos que cada transistor conduce la mitad del tiempo , pero si arrancás con el derating , a 70ºC la potencia disponible solo será de 175 W y ya no 250 W. A rehacer los cálculos.

Te dejo el datasheet del MJ15025 que es el mismo que el tuyo , página 1.


----------



## mauriciodj (Oct 11, 2017)

Ah bien, ya vi el gráfico de power derating y como cambia la potencia capaz de disipar un transistor en función de la temperatura del mismo, el cálculo que hice anteriormente fué sin tener en cuenta la potencia máxima del transistor (250W en este caso), solo utilicé el grafico de SOA  con los datos de corriente-tensión para determinar la cantidad de transistores. Hay alguna forma o fórmula para determinar la curva SOA del transistor a distintas temperaturas o es un dato que debería proporcionar el datasheet?.

Voy a intentar entonces calcular la cantidad de transistores a utilizar haciendo uso de la potencia que puede disipar cada uno a 70°C por ejemplo, sin utilizar el grafico SOA, ya que no tengo uno especificado  para esa temperatura. 

- Para calcular la potencia pico disipada en los transistores de una rama tengo en cuenta la Vpico (Vfuente), corriente máxima, y un desfasaje de 45° producida por la carga inductiva. 



Con este desfasaje tenemos que la potencia pico en los transistores se produce cuando la tensión en los mismos es Vpico/2 y la corriente es Imax.

      Imax = 90V / 4Ω = 22,5 A

      Ppdis = (V/2) * Imax = (90V/2) * 22,5 A = 1012,5W

- Obtengo un valor de potencia a disipar gigante, pero tomo 3db como rango dinámico de la música, que hace que existan diferencias de amplitud entre los picos musicales a disipar y el resto (“cuerpo” lo llama Cacho en el tutorial de cálculo de disipadores).

     Pdis = Ppdis / 2 = 1012W / 2 = 506W

- Ahora a esta potencia calculada la divido entre la potencia que es capaz de disipar cada transistor, tomo 175W como tal valor para el mj21194 o el mj15124 teniendo en cuenta el power derating como me menciona DOSMETROS y resulta:

    Cant-transist = Pdis / Ptrans. = 506W / 175[W/trans.] = 2,9 transistores.

Teniendo en cuenta de que no me falte nada en el cálculo (cosa muy difícil) llego a la misma conclusión que antes, la de utilizar 6 transistores (3 por cada rama).

El tema aquí es que no he tenido en cuenta el gráfico SOA, que debo hacerlo pero no sé cómo, es decir un cálculo en donde intervenga la potencia máxima de cada transistor teniendo en cuenta el power derating  y también el gráfico SOA.  

Saludos!.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 11, 2017)

La curva SOA a veces aparece para mas de un valor de temperatura.
Si no es el caso, personalmente calculo una pérdida de un *35%* para una variación de 50° de temperatura.


----------



## mauriciodj (Oct 13, 2017)

Perfecto, es un buen dato a tener en cuenta, Gracias..

Saludos!.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Oct 13, 2017)

pero con 3 transistores no estas en el limite?   hay que tener un margen de seguridad...  yo utilizaria 4 transistores.


----------



## mauriciodj (Oct 17, 2017)

Si, para dar un margen de seguridad y no exigir al máximo a los transistores, me imagino que es recomendable utilizar un par más de la cantidad suficiente. Simplemente planteé ese ejemplo para realizar el cálculo y que me puedan guiar los que saben si está bien.

Saludos!.


----------



## apadrong (Feb 14, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Con la tensión de fuente y la impedancia de carga del amplificador calculas la máxima potencia posible
> Con la máxima potencia calculas la corriente necesaria para lograr esa potencia
> Con la tensión de la rama, la corriente y la curva SOA del transistor (Datasheet) calculas cuantos transistores necesitas.



Buenas por el Foro. Soy nuevo. Vengo desde Santiago de Cuba, Cuba. Ante todo FELICITACIONES!!! fascinante e instructivo foro .

Una pregunta: Acostumbro a utilizar el Multisim v12 para mis simulaciones electrónicas, y me trabaja genial, pero tengo una duda con respecto al tema general de este hilo.
La cuestión es la siguiente: Colocando un instrumento de medición obtengo la siguiente lectura en el emisor de un transistor de salida (ej: 2SC5200) en un amplificador (salida cuasi-complementaria) de 100 Watts clase AB (trabajándolo a máxima potencia):

I(rms): 2.5 A
I(cd): 1.2 A

Hay otros valores (de pico, etc.) pero estos son los dos en los que tengo la duda.
La tensión de la fuente es Vcc: +/- 35V. Colocando otro instrumento (amperímetro) directamente entre uno de los ramales de la fuente y el amplificador, descubro que el valor de I(cd) que aparece en el emisor del Transistor de salida (en este caso 1.2 A) es idéntico (casi, jejeje) al que obtengo de la lectura del amperímetro (lo cuál es correcto). 

Mi pregunta concreta es: Cuál de los dos valores I(rms) ó I(cd) debo utilizar en el cálculo de la potencia de disipación de ese transistor de salida.

Si utilizo I(rms) obtengo: W=U*I W=2.5A*35V = 87.5W
Si utilizo I(cd) obtengo: W=1.2A*35V = 42W

Claro, cualquiera de estos dos valores parecería correcto en caso de utilizar un 2SC5200 puesto que su potencia de disipación es de 150W (aunque un transistor no debería ser forzado a trabajar más allá de un 80% de su pot. de disip. máx.). Pero estos datos de corriente que he puesto son imaginarios, solo como ejemplo, en la realidad los datos son superiores. Sospecho que la corriente a tener en cuenta para el cálculo es la de rms, pero no estoy absolutamente seguro.

Por favor, si alguien puede ayudarme con eso, estaría agradecido. Disculpas de antemano por tanto texto, pero quise ser lo más específico posible para que todos los que puedan y deseen ayudarme, tengan todo el panorama del asunto.

Muchas gracias de antemano.

Un saludo desde la Perla del Caribe!!!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 14, 2018)

Si la potencia que buscas es RMS se cae de cajón que los valores a utilizar deben ser tambíen RMS
Entender que sucede en la etapa de salida no alcanza con un par de  formulas, hay que ver todo el desarrollo de donde provienen, para eso deberias leer algún tratado de diseño de etapas de potencia, de los cuales hay varios libros, que te ayudaran a esclarecer todos los conceptos involucrados


----------



## apadrong (Feb 14, 2018)

Gracias por tu comentario Pandacba, pero creo que no entendiste bien mi duda. He leido cientos de páginas en muchos foros y libros, pero en ninguno te dice que corriente debes tener en cuenta para el cálculo de la potencia de disipación de un transistor de salida (si rms, o sea, señal ó Icd) cuando usas un simulador. Por eso hago la pregunta aquí, porque quizás alguien también usa el Multisim y sabe cuál de las dos corrientes debe usarse en el cálculo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2018)

Lee éstos temas : 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-19480/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ccionar-transistor-adecuado-18426/#post136912


----------



## apadrong (Feb 16, 2018)

Gracias DOSMETROS, ya me bajé las 3 páginas del último link que me facilitaste tan gentilmente (las páginas del primer link ya me las descargué). Lo estudiaré todo y luego te comento si lo entendí, jejejeje (no puedo mantenerme conectado a internet para leer, ES MUY CARO!!! - vivo en Cuba... es una laaaaaaaaarga historia).
gracias mil a todos.

Ya me leí exhaustivamente todas las páginas de los dos links que me dejaste (y muchos otros también). He aprendido un montón, gracias mil a todos por sus aportes. Incluso hice una hoja de cálculo (Excel) donde ya tengo todas las fórmulas pre-diseñadas para calcular los transistores necesarios por ramal, según su potencia de disipación, resistencia de carga (parlante), etc. y también los cálculos necesarios para la confección de fuentes para amplificadores Clase AB (gracias a la información que encontré de un excelente artículo de Fogonazo). Revisé meticulosamente todas las fórmulas así que espero que estén bien, jejeje.

Una duda: En algunos diseños de amplificadores con salida cuasi-complementaria (salida NPN) he visto las resistencias de salida (generalmente con valores entre 0.1, 0.22 y 0.33 ohms) algunas veces conectadas en los emisores de los transistores de salida, y otras veces una conectada en el emisor del transistor del ramal positivo y la otra en el colector del ramal negativo. Mi pregunta es: Cuál de las 2 variantes es la correcta? o da igual donde la conectes?

Gracias de antemano a todos los que deseen y puedan contestar correctamente esta pregunta.

Y con respecto a los disipadores, el artículo está genial, pero... aquí en Cuba no existe (al menos en Santiago de Cuba donde vivo, no se si en la Habana que es la Capital existirá) ninguna tienda especializada en esos artículos donde puedas ir y comprar o mandar a hacer un disipador con las características que necesitas. Lo que uno hace es utilizar el disipador más grande que pueda conseguir (generalmente extraído de algún equipo de fábrica) o un pedazo de aluminio que medianamente parezca apropiado, y si en la práctica resulta que no disipa lo suficiente, pues te consigues otro mayor o le pones un fan (ventiladorcito de Computadora) o dos, y rezar de que así funcione todo bien y se mantengas los transistores de salida lo más frescos posibles. 

Imagínate que en Santiago la temperatura en invierno de día y a la sombra puede ser perfectamente de 30 grados y en verano hasta 38, así que la suposición de una temperatura dentro del mueble del amplificador de unos 50 grados (lo leí en algún lugar de este foro) me parece muy acertada. Así es como hacemos las cosas en Cuba, un poco de ingeniería electrónica, un poco de suerte y un montón de adaptaciones para que todo funcione lo mejor posible, jejeje.

Un saludo muy cordial.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2018)

Se pueden armar disipadores a partir de placas, y por seccione en "U" que oficien de aletas, cuando más grueso el cuerpo mejor, no tengo a mano los valores para placas planas, y ademas si puedes poner ventilación forzada


----------



## apadrong (Mar 8, 2018)

Si, eso es lo que hacemos muchas veces, intentar fabricar disipadores con distintas placas de aluminio tratando de darle al final la forma de aletas, pero... conseguir aluminio donde vivo NO ES FÁCIL!!!


----------



## interhaz (Mar 8, 2018)

apadrong dijo:


> Saludos DOS METROS.
> Incluso hice una hoja de cálculo (Excel) donde ya tengo todas las fórmulas prediseñadas para calcular los transistores necesarios por ramal



Hola apadrong, me podría facilitar, pasar. regalar, jeje el Excel? Gracias.


----------



## apadrong (Abr 2, 2018)

Claro, con mucho gusto. Aquí te vá.
Aclaración: Realizé las funciones en la hoja de cálculo siguiendo las instrucciones de los post de Cacho, Fogonazo y otros. De todas formas sería bueno que ellos lo revisaran y le dieran el visto bueno, e incluso la aumentaran con otros cálculos que puedan ser necesarios. Pongo a disposición este excel libre para todos. Y se entrega tal cual es, sin ninguna garantía.
* Los campos en color azul, son los datos que se deben introducir.
* Los campos en color negro, son datos calculados por el programa que pueden ser útiles.
* Los campor en color rojo, son los datos calculados que el programa ofrece para el usuario.
Ojo con las notas (asteríscos), es importante que se entiendan bien, para que los cálculos sean correc
Espero que les sirva como mismo me ha servido a mí.


----------

